# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: چگونگی ایجاد Drag & Drop با استفاده از jQuery

## zashesh

سلام خدمت همه ی کاربران 
من می خوام سیستم طراحی drag-dropرا در سایت در حال طراحی خودم استفاده کنم شنیدم که با jQueryامکانپذیر هست ازتون می خوام کمک کنید خیلی ممنون می شم


سیستم  drag-drop در طراحی سایت football3استفاده شده

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام خدمت همه ی کاربران 
> من می خوام سیستم طراحی drag-dropرا در سایت در حال طراحی خودم استفاده کنم شنیدم که با jQueryامکانپذیر هست ازتون می خوام کمک کنید خیلی ممنون می شم
> 
> 
> سیستم  drag-drop در طراحی سایت football3استفاده شده


سلام.
برای اینکار، می تونید از jQuery UI استفاده کنید. Draggable و Droppable Plugin برای اینکار هستش.

موفق باشید.

----------


## zashesh

اقای مهدی موسوی واقعا ازتون تشکر می کنم خیلی به من کمک کردید 
ببخشیدا من هر چقدر می گردم کتاب در مورد jQuery پیدا کنم نمیشه 
میشه واسه من کتاب بزارید

اگه می شه فارسی باشه خیلی ممنون :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب: 

واقعا ممنون

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> اقای مهدی موسوی واقعا ازتون تشکر می کنم خیلی به من کمک کردید ببخشیدا من هر چقدر می گردم کتاب در مورد jQuery پیدا کنم نمیشه میشه واسه من کتاب بزارید اگه می شه فارسی باشه خیلی ممنون واقعا ممنون


سلام.
خواهش میکنم، قابلی نداشت.  :لبخند:  در مورد کتاب هم می تونید به این تاپیک رجوع کنید. البته من کتاب مزبور رو خودم نخوندم، در نتیجه نمیدونم مطالبش قابل اتکاء هست یا خیر.

موفق باشید.

----------


## zashesh

اقای موسوی سوال
من یک صفحه سایتی دارم که با 
jq ساخته شده اما من میخوام این صفهحه به عنوان صفحه شخصی هر کاربرم باشه 
تا اینجا مشکلی نیست اما از جایی که کاربر صفحه شخصی خودشو بر اساس نیازش تغییر می ده مشکل بوجود میاد 
من می خوام هر کاربروقتی با رمز ونام کاربری خودش وارد صفحه شخصی خودش می شه همون تنظیمهایی که دفعه اخر خروج کرده باشه
برای نمونه سایته زیر این سیستم رو برای همه کاربران عضو شده ونشده داره می تونید نگاه کنید

نمونه

شما صفحه رو باز کنید وتغییراتتون رو ایجاد کنید
بعد رفرش رو بزنید می بینید که همون صفحه که شما با تغییرات به وجود اوردید لود میشه

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> اقای موسوی سوال من یک صفحه سایتی دارم که با  jq ساخته شده اما من میخوام این صفهحه به عنوان صفحه شخصی هر کاربرم باشه  تا اینجا مشکلی نیست اما از جایی که کاربر صفحه شخصی خودشو بر اساس نیازش تغییر می ده مشکل بوجود میاد  من می خوام هر کاربروقتی با رمز ونام کاربری خودش وارد صفحه شخصی خودش می شه همون تنظیمهایی که دفعه اخر خروج کرده باشه برای نمونه سایته زیر این سیستم رو برای همه کاربران عضو شده ونشده داره می تونید نگاه کنید  نمونه شما صفحه رو باز کنید وتغییراتتون رو ایجاد کنید بعد رفرش رو بزنید می بینید که همون صفحه که شما با تغییرات به وجود اوردید لود میشه


سلام.
من این Page رو دیدم. با هر بار تغییر Layout توسط کاربر در این صفحه، یه درخواست به این آدرس میره:

http://demo.piwik.org/index.php?modu...auth=anonymous

و همراه این درخواست، Layout تغییر یافته بصورت JSON ارسال میشه (بطور مثال بر اساس تغییراتی که من در جای قرارگیری Panel ها دادم، این JSON با درخواست فوق به سرور ارسال شد):

[[{"uniqueId":"widgetVisitsSummarygetEvolutionGraphc  olumnsArray","parameters":{"module":"VisitsSummary  ","action":"getEvolutionGraph","columns":["nb_visits"]}},{"uniqueId":"widgetVisitorInterestgetNumberOfVi  sitsPerVisitDuration","parameters":{"module":"Visi  torInterest","action":"getNumberOfVisitsPerVisitDu  ration"}},{"uniqueId":"widgetUserSettingsgetBrowse  r","parameters":{"module":"UserSettings","action":  "getBrowser"}},{"uniqueId":"widgetExampleFeedburne  rfeedburner","parameters":{"module":"ExampleFeedbu  rner","action":"feedburner"}},{"uniqueId":"widgetR  eferersgetWebsites","parameters":{"module":"Refere  rs","action":"getWebsites"}}],[{"uniqueId":"widgetReferersgetKeywords","parameter  s":{"module":"Referers","action":"getKeywords"}},{  "uniqueId":"widgetVisitTimegetVisitInformationPerS  erverTime","parameters":{"module":"VisitTime","act  ion":"getVisitInformationPerServerTime"}},{"unique  Id":"widgetReferersgetSearchEngines","parameters":  {"module":"Referers","action":"getSearchEngines  "}}],[{"uniqueId":"widgetUserCountryMapworldMap","parame  ters":{"module":"UserCountryMap","action":"worldMa  p"}},{"uniqueId":"widgetExampleRssWidgetrssPiwik",  "parameters":{"module":"ExampleRssWidget","action"  :"rssPiwik"}}]]

سمت سرور نیز، بدون شک، این اطلاعات داره با Session من تلفیق میشه تا در Refresh بعدی، اطلاعات جدید بر اساس این داده های تغییر یافته در Session لود بشه.

اگر شما هم هدفتون همینه، باید دقیقا همین کارو انجام بدید. در واقع با هر بار تغییر در جایگاه یک Pane روی صفحه، درخواستی به سرور ارسال کنید و محل قرارگیری Panel ها رو به سرور اطلاع بدید. سپس سمت سرور، میدونید که فلان Session باید فلان Panel ها رو نمایش بده و Bingo!  :لبخند: 

موفق باشید.

----------

